# Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* she kidded!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bailey is a nigi/pygmy cross bred to my pygmy buck Hank
She is a FF and will turn 2 on March 23.She hits 145 on 2/23
Top view from her front








Left








Right








Udder shot! It has grown a bit in the last few days.









She has a bucky smell to her poll too....guess Hank is due for some boys though, his last kids sired were all girls.
I'm thinking a single, but can hope for twins right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

looks like twins to me -- but those part pygmies tend to throw me off a bit.

cute little udder there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

Thanks Stacey, her udder is looking promising to me so far AND it is already double the size of Angels FF udder!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

awwwww shes sooooo cute! I love her little udder!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*



liz said:


> Top view from her front


In this pic especially, she looks like she could have twins. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

With her poll smelling bucky...I'm hoping for at least :kidred: :kidblue: and not :kidblue: :kidblue: :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

Oh yes, let's go with :kidred: :kidblue: and keep it even-that's only fair! :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

She looks really good cant waite to see all the babies everyone will be having here soon. Good luck


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...134*

I say twins! She's looking great Liz! She really looks like a pygmy to me!  I love her belly-band!

DYING to see what she has!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...135*

Her legs are daintier than a pygmy and she has the face of a nigi, so I'm hoping her udder is more nigi than pygmy.....but either way, her babies are gonna be cute! Oh and she has wattles....wonder if her kids will inherit those?

ONLY 10 days til 145!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...135*

Liz.....she is so cute! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread...135*

I can't wait either!! Just over a week now til she hits 145 and I really hope that she goes before 150!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 137*

The way she's looking to me, I am hoping she decides that torturing me with waiting isn't nice and she goes either at 145 or shortly after. IF she decides to wait til 150 , Binkey hits 145 the same day....I will be bald! Binkeys has been nice to me the last 2 kiddings...days 145 and 147 for deliveries. AND.....THIS YEAR I'LL HAVE A KIDDING BUDDY TO WAIT WITH ME!! Steph of Honey Hollow will be here to keep me company!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 137*

definately at least twins- she is super deep


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 140 *new pics**

Well....I can't see much difference with her udder but she has dropped a bit, right lig is softened and she's holding her tail cocked. What really sucks is that though I have called off work in the past with impending deliveries, I'm not scheduled to be off again until NEXT FRIDAY...Grrrrr. Hopefully she has an early evening delivery and not long after 145.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 140 *new pics**

Yep... I'd say twins also...... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 140 *new pics**

I hope theres 2 in there...each time I feel a baby it's directly on the bottom of her belly in front of her udder...she has a nice solid lump there that moves :greengrin: Her udder is feeling firmer...and hopefully gets bigger with each day I wait to see her babies. I also smelled her poll....she has a definate bucky odor so maybe :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 142 *new pics**

My little doe is doing well, she definately does not like being in her stall, she's been getting her grain in there as well as some hay but she's with the herd until I see a definate change happening. Praying that all goes well with a healthy delivery.....and really wondering if she'll pass her wattles to her kid(s)
Binkey is starting to fill her udder too...Bink's on 136 today and I'll likey be starting her kidding thread to keep you all updated on the progress here at Dolly's Acre


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 142 *new pics**

OH I remember when you got her time does fly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 142 *new pics**

Yep...though it seemed to really drag to this point! She's turning 2 in a month and is a very sweet girl, hope she's a good mommy.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 142 *new pics**

Tuesday is coming, oh so exciting! :hug: for Bailey.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 143 *new pics**

Anything Liz, I know she should be getting close now. Cant waite to see what she has. Good luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

She;s on 145 today....and the only change I have seen since yesterday is that her pooch is extremely lax and soft looking. I haven't been up to see them all just yet because I can see on the camera that they are all just chewing cud. Heres the pics from yesterday....no change in her udder but she does appear to have dropped.

























I am hoping she'll hold on til Thursday after noon...but I don't think she will.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

I so can't wait to see what she has - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Having a camera in the shed is WONDERFUL.....And thank you to Stacey for giving me the opportunity to be able to see my girls without the constant disturbances of the door opening! Without the experience of the cam from Stacey, I likely would not have expanded my view with another. 
At this moment, Bailey is in her kidding stall, sleeping! I have never seen my goats stretch their heads out on the hay to sleep, with the cam I can see that she is totally relaxed, head out and ears straight out to the sides. Penny is sleeping and Heidi is being a Hoover, wandering around cleaning up fallen hay.

Steph pointed out to me earlier that Bailey's udder did increase a little, and seeing the pic from a few days ago to yesterday, I see it as well. I know my girls aren't show stoppers but they do very well by me, give me cute and healthy kids, and regardless of size, those udders get milked. Big or small, FF or experienced, they contribute to my love of milking. I have Faith that Bailey's will only get better with each freshening. As of 3 this afternoon, her teats hadn't plumped up so I am going up now to bed them all down and hope that she holds off til I get off work at 2 tomorrow...or shows me early enough warning that I can call my replacement before 5 in the morning.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Can't wait to see what she gives you, Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Ligs there, pooch all soft and squishy and browsing thru the hay.....I hope its a good sign that I felt a little hoof at the bottom of her belly!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Hey Liz.....hoping she holds off until you get home today......Best Wishes for a smooth and healthy delivery.....how excited you must be! Can't wait to see pics of the little toots, Momma is so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

cool beans -- i hope there are babies soon. Glad you like the camera and its going to good use


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Can't wait ---- I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*she kidded*

I have decided that she will wait until she hits day 150...Sunday to kid because Binkey is due at 145 on Monday. So much for trying to space them out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

LOL! Those girls are plotting against you, aren't they.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 145!!!*new pics**

Nada....Zip...ZERO! She is not any different than earlier..ligs still there, udder the same and still eating her hay, when I went up to bed them down for the night, Angel, Boots and Binkey crowded the hay rack, Bailey just continued laying where she was til I went to feel her ligs, then she was up and running. I did feel kid movement and she's had no discharge at all...no plug so I'm thinking she'll lose that when she's laboring. I have the moniter on all night to hear if she makes noise but it will be difficult now to sleep with it on because Penny is in heat and crying for a man! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**

Upon going to feed and milk at 3pm....I did notice that her udder is a bit bigger, ligs still there and she's an eating machine! She always was shy around me and she still is jumpy with me touching her backend.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**








Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**

Welllllllllll......there is definate changes going on! Udder is a bit bigger and feels tight, ligs are definately softer too, so my guess is late tomorrow, early Saturday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**

the race is on ... Bailey or Bootsie ........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**

Well...as of 5 this morning, her udder is definately fuller, she's being very cautious with how she moves, and seems to be walking stiff legged in the rear. Can't really tell if she's posty because she's a bit cow hocked , she's happily eating her breakfast hay. I'm off work today so I am really hoping she does something!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 147!!!*new pics**

C'mon Bailey... :applaud: ...give those babies to your momma, you can do it girl!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics**

She's in the kidding stall now, I was waiting to put her there until I thot it neccesary because being by herself stressed her, I am taking all of my kids some warm water now, so I'll get some pics of Bailey's udder too....I think you all will be as surprised as me! She's laying down now, chewing cud, still not wanting me to touch her but stands and quietly talks in her deep buck like voice. I want to say babies within the next few hours BUT we all know how that goes! 
She has some discharge, the first she's had since early pregnancy!








Her udder at day 144







and now! the pics don't show what I see, but she has a nice high rear.








It was difficult to get her up on the stand, she wanted to go back with the herd but after seeing Angel go after her, I felt it best to keep her separate, she seems to be contracting now, not sure on how long the wait will be, she ate a handful of grain, had some hay and she's enjoyed a bit of warm molasses water, right now she is standing chewing her cud and I can see her tail go over her back then relax.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics**

Babies soon!!! :stars: Come on Bailey!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics**

oh yeah ..babies soon.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

So far she's been stretching a good deal. has more of the white discharge and has been chewing her cud the whole time...poor thing looks HUGE from the camera's point of view......I know she's pretty close because my boys are being super bucky!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

:leap: :leap: :leap:

ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

At least :kidred: would be nice but I think there is a :kidblue: in there too...her head reeks like buck!

I am thinking that she is lining them up...with all the stretching she's been doing, she is now sitting like a dog. No distress, just contentedly chewing her cud


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

YAY!!! Babies... Babies... more babies! WooHoo!! I can't wait to see what she has.... fingers crossed you get a doeling! :leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

Good luck hope you get your little girl.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

I say :kidred: :kidblue: . Good luck Liz!! :thumbup:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

babies on the way!!! :leap: :girl: :boy:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

Nice udder development! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

Yay!!! :stars: Babies soon!!! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's kidding thread... 148!!!*newer pics* in labor!!*

Liz I got your text --- no babies yet? hope all is well


----------

